# Internetempfang im Keller



## xXKillazXx (22. Mai 2017)

Einen schönen Abend zusammen!

Ich stehe seit 6 Monaten vor einem Problem, das ich als Netzwerk-Laie nicht gelöst bekomme.
Ich habe mir im Keller ein Gaming Zimmer eingerichtet aber ohne gutes Internet sieht es mit dem Gaming auch nicht so prickelnd aus. Die Fritzbox (7360) steht im 1. OG, im EG haust meine Großmutter ohne Internet und im Keller hocke nun ich, ca. 50 Meter Luftlinie vom Router entfernt. Als wäre das ganze nicht schon bescheuert genug, ist mein Gaming-Zimmer Teil eines Anbaus der über einen eigenständigen Sicherungskasten verfügt, was DLAN-Nutzung oder Kabel verlegen auch erschwert. Durch viel ausprobieren mit einem WLAN-Repeater und DLAN-Modulen gurke ich jetzt seit einigen Monaten mit folgender Frankensteinkonstellation im Netz rum:

*FritzBox (1. OG Alt-Bau)*_--WLAN-->_*WLAN-Repeater (1.OG Neubau)*_--LAN-Kabel-->_*DLAN-Sender (1.OG Neubau)*_--DLAN-->_*DLAN-Empfänger (UG-Neubau)*_--LAN-Kabel-->_*PC


*Wenn alles super läuft  kommen ca. 2,5MB/s von den maximal möglichen 10MB/s am Rechner an. Das ist allerdings nur selten der Fall. Die Geschwindigkeit schwankt sowieso extrem, doch sobald im 1.OG ein anders Gerät per WLAN im Betrieb ist bricht das Internet komplett ein.

Nun meine Frage an euch: Was kann man alles machen um das Internet bestmöglich zu stabilisieren? Die Geschwindigkeit muss nichtmal groß die 2MB/s überschreiten, hauptsache sie fällt nicht unter 1,5 MB/s. Hatte daran gedacht einen neuen Router zu kaufen, der auch auf 5GHz funkt, damit der Repeater schonmal genug Funkbandbreite bekommt. Mir ist klar, dass Kabel verlegen immer am besten wäre, aber das ist nicht möglich ohne in 4 oder mehr Zimmern die Wände aufzureißen...
Kennt ihr noch andere Möglichkeiten fernab von Repeatern Kabeln DLAN und co.?

Beste Grüße


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Mai 2017)

Wieder keinerlei Typenbezeichnungen der verwandten Bauteile.


----------



## xXKillazXx (22. Mai 2017)

Ups Sorry, das hatte ich nur bei dem Router gemacht. Also hier noch einmal die Auflistung:

Router: FritzBox 7360
Repeater: Fritz WLAN Repeater 1750E
DLAN: Fritz Powerline 1240E


----------



## fotoman (22. Mai 2017)

xXKillazXx schrieb:


> dass Kabel verlegen immer am besten wäre, aber das ist nicht möglich ohne in 4 oder mehr Zimmern die Wände aufzureißen..


Ich möchte garnicht erst wissen, in wie viele Mietwohnungen ich in den letzten 20 Jahren löcher durch die Wände gebohrt habe, um dort TV und/oder Internetkabel durchzuziehen. Alternativ wurden Flachkabel gelegt, die in allen Altbauten problemlos unter den Türen durch zu legen waren.



xXKillazXx schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch andere Möglichkeiten fernab von Repeatern Kabeln DLAN und co.?


Was willst Du denn machen, wenn keine Kabel möglich sein? Damit sind dann vermutlich wie auch beim "Projekt" eines anderen Users vor ein paar Tagen, keine Außenantennen "möglich" und man verstrahlt lieber die ganze Wohnung mit voller WLan-Leistung, um die Antenne hinter dem Fenster/der Wand zu plazieren.

Wenn es keine Verbindung zwsicehn Haus 1 und 2 gibt. Würde ich:
Internet->FB->KABEL->Außenantenne ("Richtfunk")....... Außenantenne ("Richtfunk")->Kabel-> und dann irgendwie in Haus 2 weiter, u.U. auch direkt am Kellerfenster zu Deinem Raum. Irgendein "Loch" in der Wand gibt es nahezu immer. Ob das nun die nicht genutzte Außensteckdose auf dem Balkon, das Kellerfenster, in etwas moderneren Bauten eine Lüftungsanlage oder sonstwas ist (niemals geöffnetes Fenster, unter dessen Dichtung man ein Flachkabel verlegen kann). Je nach Heizung fallen mir da auch noch die Kamline ein, bei denen man halt, falls sie noch genutzt werden, für hitzebeständige Verkabelung sorgen müsste. Ach so, im Altbau hat man oft auch noch eine TV-Vergableung zur ehemaligen Antenne.

Und zum Schluss würde mir bei vorhandenem Telefonanschluss im zweiten Haus auch ganz profan ein zweiter Internetanschluss einfallen.

Wenn ich die Sachen hier immer so lese wundere ich mich im Nachhinein über die Toleranz meiner Eltern vor vielen Jahren. Ich hatte über 5 Jahre lang jeden Abend das Telefonkabel quer durch die Wohnung liegen (teils unter den Teppichen , teil auch frei unter den Türen), um während dem Studium ins Internet zu kommen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Mai 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Sachen hier immer so lese wundere ich mich im Nachhinein über die Toleranz meiner Eltern vor vielen Jahren.


Meine Eltern waren cool, als es das Wort in der Bedeutung noch gar nicht gab.


----------



## xXKillazXx (23. Mai 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Verbindung zwsicehn Haus 1 und 2 gibt. Würde ich:
> Internet->FB->KABEL->Außenantenne ("Richtfunk")....... Außenantenne ("Richtfunk")->Kabel-> und dann irgendwie in Haus 2 weiter, u.U. auch direkt am Kellerfenster zu Deinem Raum. Irgendein "Loch" in der Wand gibt es nahezu immer. Ob das nun die nicht genutzte Außensteckdose auf dem Balkon, das Kellerfenster, in etwas moderneren Bauten eine Lüftungsanlage oder sonstwas ist (niemals geöffnetes Fenster, unter dessen Dichtung man ein Flachkabel verlegen kann). Je nach Heizung fallen mir da auch noch die Kamline ein, bei denen man halt, falls sie noch genutzt werden, für hitzebeständige Verkabelung sorgen müsste. Ach so, im Altbau hat man oft auch noch eine TV-Vergableung zur ehemaligen Antenne.
> 
> Und zum Schluss würde mir bei vorhandenem Telefonanschluss im zweiten Haus auch ganz profan ein zweiter Internetanschluss einfallen



Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort 
Also ich habe das vllt ein wenig blöd beschrieben, aber es handelt sich nicht um 2 verschiedene Häuser. Es wurde angebaut, es ist somit Freifläche zwischen Alt- und Neubau, trotzdem hat der Neubau einen eigenen Sicherungskasten.

Und ja ich würde auch am liebsten einfach ein 50m Flachkabel verlegen aber das wird leider nicht gestattet, da alles perfekt eingefliest ist. Es gibt keine Bodenbeläge unter denen ich was verlegen könnte und keine Fußleisten mit Hohlraum in die man ein Kabel legen könnte   
Wenn es nach meinen Eltern geht herrscht im Haus lieber eine höhere Strahlenbelastung als in Fukushima, als dass auch nur 1 Meter Kabel an der Wand zu sehen ist 
Von WLAN Richtfunk habe ich auch schon gelesen, allerdings nur für Outdoor-Anwendung. gibt es sowas nicht auch für Innen, sodass ich einfach durch Wände und Decken durchfunken kann?

Oder sind einige besonders Leistungsstarke Router und Repeater bekannt, was Reichweite durch Wände angeht?
Mich persönlich wundert es auch, dass der Fritz Repeater es nicht einmal schafft durch 2 Decken zu Funken. Dort wo er angebracht ist hat er vom Router vollen Empfang und müsste eigentlich das Signal nur senkrecht nach unten durch 2 Decken weiterleiten. Da kommt allerderings nur extrem schwach was an. 
Und mir wurde auch dringend davon abgeraten nach der ersten Decke noch einen zweiten Repeater zu installieren, da durch Repeater-Reihenschaltung pro Repeater die Übertragung halbiert wird.


----------



## JoinRise (23. Mai 2017)

xXKillazXx schrieb:


> Oder sind einige besonders Leistungsstarke Router und Repeater bekannt, was Reichweite durch Wände angeht?
> Mich persönlich wundert es auch, dass der Fritz Repeater es nicht einmal schafft durch 2 Decken zu Funken. Dort wo er angebracht ist hat er vom Router vollen Empfang und müsste eigentlich das Signal nur senkrecht nach unten durch 2 Decken weiterleiten. Da kommt allerderings nur extrem schwach was an.
> Und mir wurde auch dringend davon abgeraten nach der ersten Decke noch einen zweiten Repeater zu installieren, da durch Repeater-Reihenschaltung pro Repeater die Übertragung halbiert wird.



Da dass alles genormt ist wirst da kaum was Legales ( in Deutschland zugelassen ) finden , außer mit einer Richtantenne. Und zwei decken je nach dem was es für welche sind können das WLAN Signal abschwächen so das am ende kaum was bei raus kommt.
Das mit dem zweiten Repeater würde ich einfach mal testen , wenn es wirklich gar nicht anders geht.


----------



## SilasHammig (23. Mai 2017)

So mal doof gefragt: Einfach ein Erdkabel (Lichtwellenleiter zur galvanische Trennung) legen ist nicht, oder?


----------



## Matusalem (24. Mai 2017)

Durch Crossband Repeater kannst Du das Problem der Halbierung der Datenrate umgehen. Z.B. Strecke 1: 2,4GHz <-> Strecke 2: 5GHz <-> WLAN Client: 2,4 GHz
Man kann versuchen die SIgnalempfangsqualität durch Ausrichtung der WLAN Antennen zu verbessern.

Eventuell bekommst Du darüber insgesamt einen etwas besseren Datendurchsatz. Die Latenz (umgangssprachlich Ping) leidet aber weiterhin bei solchen Konstrukten.

Und es bleibt eine improvisierte Lösung, bei welcher immer wieder Probleme entstehen können.

Die sauberste Lösung für eine Gebäude zu Gebäude Anbindung ist eine Glasfaserverbindung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Mai 2017)

Matusalem schrieb:


> Man kann versuchen die SIgnalempfangsqualität durch Ausrichtung der WLAN Antennen zu verbessern..


Die sind bei der Frtzbox 7360 aber unbeweglich montiert.

Man kann zwar die Box drehen, aber ein Empfänger mit drehbarer Antenne würde da sicher helfen.

Mit meinem Speedport 701 bin ich durch 3 Wände gekommen im Altbau durch gute Sendeantennenausrichtung.
Daß man die Antennen jetzt wegläßt ist wohl dem Sparwahn zu verdanken.



> Die sauberste Lösung für eine Gebäude zu Gebäude Anbindung ist eine Glasfaserverbindung.


Die edelste Methode, aber sehr aufwändig.

@ xXKillazXx:
Vielleicht hilft ja so etwas: ASUS PCE-AC51 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.
Wie heißt denn Dein Motherboard?


----------

